# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Δημοσκόπηση Διαγωνισμού  Best Member Pic 2016

## Polyneikos

Στο θέμα Διαγωνισμός Bodybuilding.gr 2016 - Best Member Pic , συμμετείχαν 10 μελη με προσωπικές φωτογραφίες , οι οποιοι είναι :

*Fataoulas
Tolis 1989
COBRA_STYLE
RAMBO
schinas
ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961
jimmatas
Predator1995
Philips_hadzovic
mrkommatias


*

*Fataoulas

**

*
*Tolis 1989


*



*COBRA_STYLE

*



*RAMBO

*


*schinas

**

*
*ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961

*



*jimmatas

*


*Predator1995

*


*Philips_hadzovic

*



*mrkommatias

*



*Οι τρείς πρώτοι νικητές*, κερδίζουν ένα προεξασκητικό συμπλήρωμα Complete Pre της Warriorlab, προσφορα του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* , το οποίο θα μπορουν να το παραλάβουν από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ή από κάποιο κατάστημα του δικτύου των Χ-Treme Stores.
Οι ψηφοι προτιμησης μπορουν να είναι* παραπάνω από μια επιλογή* και θα ψηφίζουμε εως και τις *30 Σεπτεμβρίου
*

----------


## vaggan

τους ψηφισα ολουςςςςςςςςςςςςς γιατι???ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΑΑΑ!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Υπαρχει τροπος να μην ψηφιζει καποιος τον εαυτο του; Κ μεχρι ποσες επιλογες εχει δλδ;

----------


## Polyneikos

Xρήστο μπορείς να ψηφίζεις από 1 εως και τους δέκα, υπάρχει δλδ η δυνατότητα πολλαπλής επιλογής.

----------


## Predator1995

Σε περιπτωση ισοβαθμίας τι γίνεται;; αν υπαρχουν 2 πρωτοι με 9 ψήφους 2 δεύτεροι με 8 και 2 δεύτεροι με 7 θα το πάρουν οι 2 πρωτη και ο ένας δεύτερος;; :01. Unsure:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Σε περιπτωση ισοβαθμίας τι γίνεται;; αν υπαρχουν 2 πρωτοι με 9 ψήφους 2 δεύτεροι με 8 και 2 δεύτεροι με 7 θα το πάρουν οι 2 πρωτη και ο ένας δεύτερος;;


Θα παει στα μπάραζ το παιχνίδι. :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα πέναλτυ με πιο αποκαλυπτικές φωτογραφίες  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

Μπζηφηστε (με) γιατι χανομαστεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :01. ROFL: 


Χαχα, σοβαρα τωρα




> τους ψηφισα ολουςςςςςςςςςςςςς γιατι???ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΑΑΑ!!!




Εγω Βαγγελη τους μπζηφησα ολους.... εκτος απο τον εαυτο μου  :08. Turtle: 
Πρωτον, επειδη διαγονιζομαι δε θα ηταν αντικειμενικη η μπζηφος στον εαυτο μου
Και δευτερον, μου ειναι ολιγο αδυνατον να περασω απο τον Αθλητη να παραλαβω το δωρο αν κερδιζα (ουτε θα'χα απαιτηση να μου το στειλουν κιολας)

Οποτε, η δικη μου συμμετοχη ας θεωρηθει  ως ... guest posing  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εσυ εκανες το ακριβως αντιθετο απο μενα δλδ :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Fataoulas

Χαχα. Οι μπζηφοι μου στον Μανωλη παρακαλω, για την ειλικρινεια του  :03. Thumb up: 

Πλακα πλακα (= 2 πλακες, clopyright Oktanio-μη-ρωτατε-τι-ειναι-αυτο) θεωρω οτι "εκλεψα" σε παλιοτερο διαγωνισμο  :01. Sad: 
Μπζηφηζαμε τη τριαδα για το MrO, και οσοι επεφταν μεσα, κερδιζαν ενα μπλουζακι του φορουμ. Αφου ειχαν κριθει κατα καποιο τροπο τα αποτελεσματα, ε, εριξα και γω το Τοπ3 που ειχε διαμορφωθει εως εκεινη τη στιγμη. Και επεσα μεσα. Τι συμπτωση ε?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Εγω Βαγγελη τους μπζηφησα ολους.... εκτος απο τον εαυτο μου 
> 
> Οποτε, η δικη μου συμμετοχη ας θεωρηθει  ως ... guest posing


Εγω τον ψηφισα τον εαυτο μου. Εαν τυχει κ κερδιθουν  δυο pre στο ιδιο σπιτι ,το δικο μου το παραχωρω στον αμεσως επομενο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω ψήφησα πολλούς πάντως , τι να κάνω δεν τα μπορω τα διλήμματα  :01. Razz: , ποιόν να ψηφήσω και ποιον να αφήσω , τον Χρήστο πρώτο πρώτο 
σε περίπτωση ισοβαθμίας όπως είπαν και παραπάνω πάμε στα πέναλτυ , εκεί αποκαλυπτικές φωτο και κριτες θα είναι γυναίκες όμως ειδική κρητική επιτροπή επιλεγμένη και ελεγμένη ώς πρός την αξιοπιστία της κρίσης της απο το φόρουμ με πρόεδρο επιτροπής εκλογής κριτών τον Πολυνέικο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Χααχα οι αποκαλυπτικες θα πρεπει να αφορουν τους ιδιους; :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Έτσι κι αλλιως η επιτροπή των γυναικών θα τις αξιολογήσει, την αισθητική τους τη φαντασία τους κτλ  
Μη μασάς Χρήστο απλα αν βγείς νικητής θα υποθέτουμε κάτι καλό δημιούργησες και έδειξες  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## beefmeup

εγω δεν θυμαμαι ποιον ελεγα να ψηφισω, αλλα με 10 ευρω απο καποιον ενδιαφερομενο ολο κ κατι θα θυμηθω :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω νομίζω το δέλεαρ του Διονύση είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον , γιατι με ενα δεκαράκι μπορεί κάποιος να έχει σιγουράκι τα συμπληρώματα που έχουν πολλαπλάσια αξία και ενοείτε θα μείνει κρυφό  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σήμερα και αύριο είναι οι τελευταίες ημέρες για να ψηφίζετε.Για πάμε :03. Thumb up: 




> *Οι τρείς πρώτοι νικητές*, κερδίζουν ένα προεξασκητικό συμπλήρωμα Complete Pre της Warriorlab, προσφορα του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* , το οποίο θα μπορουν να το παραλάβουν από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ή από κάποιο κατάστημα του δικτύου των Χ-Treme Stores.
> Οι ψηφοι προτιμησης μπορουν να είναι* παραπάνω από μια επιλογή* και θα ψηφίζουμε εως και τις *30 Σεπτεμβρίου
> *

----------


## beefmeup

βλεπω γινεται μαχη για την τριτη θεση..αν κ οι 2 πρωτες ειναι οριακα..
εκτος αν υπαρξει καμια ανατροπη :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Με ειχα για πιο ψηλα..κριμα.

Αυτη η κριτικη επιτροπη,σα το Olympia ενα πραμα :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Με ειχα για πιο ψηλα..κριμα.
> 
> Αυτη η κριτικη επιτροπη,σα το Olympia ενα πραμα


Εισαι ο Big Ramy, σε τρώνε τα κυκλώματα επειδή είσαι τεράστιος και σε φοβούνται :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα ντέρμπυ λέμε , πιστεύω μπορεί μερικοι να βάλουν και τα σόγια τους  να γραφτούν να ψηφίσουν, όπως  φίλους , γκόμενες να μαζευτούν τα κουκιά , αλλα όλα στο παιχνίδι του ανταγωνισμού θεμιτα είναι  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν πειραζει,θα δικαιωθω κ γω καποια στιγμη,οπως ο Ραμυ στο Κουβειτ...θα γυρισει ο τροχος :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vaggan

> καλα ντέρμπυ λέμε , πιστεύω μπορεί μερικοι να βάλουν και τα σόγια τους  να γραφτούν να ψηφίσουν, όπως  φίλους , γκόμενες να μαζευτούν τα κουκιά , αλλα όλα στο παιχνίδι του ανταγωνισμού θεμιτα είναι


η να φτιαξουν καμια 15αρια προφιλ καθολου δυσκολο :02. Idea: ελεγξτε ip και ποια μελη ψηφισαν χαχαχαχα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν παιζουν διπλα προφιλ...ο Κωστας ειναι τσακαλι,τα εντοπιζει πριν καν φτιαχτουν :08. Turtle:

----------


## psonara

μολις ψηφισα και εγω 4(κομπρα,ραμπο,τολη,χρηστο)με κριτηριο οτι εχουμε πιει και εναν καφε,,,, :08. Turtle:  αν και ολοι οι διαγωνιζομενοι ηταν αψογοι.
με πρωτο πρωτο το φιλο μου χρηστο! :01. Wink:

----------


## Predator1995

1 θεση ισοβαθμια :01. Razz: 
2 θεση ισοβαθμια :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
3 θεση ισοβαθμια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

τι γινεται τωρα??? :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> 1 θεση ισοβαθμια
> 2 θεση ισοβαθμια
> 3 θεση ισοβαθμια 
> 
> τι γινεται τωρα???


1η θεση προς το παρόν 24 
2η θέση 23
εσυ είσαι στην 3η θέση με ισοβαθμία στους 22 με τον Τόλη και βλέπουμε.Δεν εχει τελειώσει ακόμα.
Θα κανουμε challenge round αν χρειαστεί :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Αυτό θα πει μάχη στήθος με στήθος και μάλιστα πατέρα με γιου :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Αν κ ολων μ αρεσαν! Εβαλα σε τρεις αγαπημενους φιλους την ψηφο μου!

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Ο μπαμπας με τον γιο κονταροχτυπιουνται βλεπω!

----------


## Feth

συγκρουση κολοσσων, μακρια τα γυναικοπαιδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχουμε ανοίξει εσωτερική κόντρα στην φαμίλια :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η δημοσκόπηση έκλεισε, ευχαριστούμε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν, οι τρείς πρώτοι ειναι οι παρακάτω:



_schinas_ 25 43,10%_ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961_ 25 43,10%_Tolis 1989_ 24 41,38%

Παντως όλων οι φωτογραφίες ήταν ωραίες και τα αποτελέσματα αρκετά κοντα :03. Thumb up: 

υ.γ. Θα ενημερώσω για τον τρόπο παραλαβής του δωρου σας.

----------


## Fataoulas

Ο.... τελευταιος τι κερδιζει?  :01. ROFL:

----------


## beefmeup

μια βραδια με τον μπηφ :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μια χαρα Φαταουλα,δε σε χαλασε.

Ασε ενα review μετα :01. ROFL:

----------


## Fataoulas

:08. Turtle: 
Και ημουν σιγουρος οτι η triiming Philips μηχανη που ειχα παρει καποτε, θα χρειαζοταν μια μερα  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Εγω τον ψηφισα τον εαυτο μου. Εαν τυχει κ κερδιθουν  δυο pre στο ιδιο σπιτι ,το δικο μου το παραχωρω στον αμεσως επομενο.


Oπως ειχα πει :03. Thumb up:  κ ετυχε ετσι ,το δικο μου παει στον τεταρτο δλδ στον Predator αποτι βλεπω. Ενταξει...το εχει παρει κ ζεστα με την προπονηση, θα πιασει καλυτερα τοπο το pre πανω του :01. Wink: 
Σας ευχαριστω ολους κ περισσοτερο την κατσικουλα μου :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαρητήρια στους νικητές :03. Clap: 


Mπράβο ρε Χρήστο παραδίδεις μαθήματα ήθους :03. Thumb up: 






> Ο.... τελευταιος τι κερδιζει?


Την αγάπη μας φυσικά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Predator1995

> Oπως ειχα πει κ ετυχε ετσι ,το δικο μου παει στον τεταρτο δλδ στον Predator αποτι βλεπω. Ενταξει...το εχει παρει κ ζεστα με την προπονηση, θα πιασει καλυτερα τοπο το pre πανω του
> Σας ευχαριστω ολους κ περισσοτερο την κατσικουλα μου


σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ να στε καλα κ.Χρηστο  :01. Mr. Green:  ειστε απο τους λιγους ανθρωπους που κανουν αυτο που λενε και παλι σας ευχαριστω πολυ :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Σιγα μη το λες! Οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι το κανουν αυτο που ειπαν , αν εξαιρεσεις φυσικα ΟΛΟΥΣ τους πολιτικους που μας κυβερνανε τα τελευταια χρονια :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

> ^^ Σιγα μη το λες! Οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι το κανουν αυτο που ειπαν , αν εξαιρεσεις φυσικα ΟΛΟΥΣ τους πολιτικους που μας κυβερνανε τα τελευταια χρονια


η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο το προιον το χρειαζομουν λογο των πολυ πρωινων προπονησεων που κανω οποτε το ευχαριστω ειναι το λιγοτερο που μπορω να πω :03. Bowdown:  :01. Mr. Green:  οσο για τους πολιτικους ειναι κριμα να συγκρινουμε ανθρωπους με αρχες και σκουπιδια... δεν υπαρχει μετρο συγκρισης γιατι ολοι οι πολιτικοι σκουπιδια ειναι πλεον

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Και ημουν σιγουρος οτι η triiming Philips μηχανη που ειχα παρει καποτε, θα χρειαζοταν μια μερα


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  Αντε τυχερε...κερδισμενος βγηκες τελικα! Ξερεις τι σημαινει προεξασκητικο Beef κ μετα να πας για προπονηση; Κολαση!! :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## psonara

συγχαρητηρια σε ολους νικητες και μη...και κυριως στο χρηστο1961 για το ηθος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Συγχαρητήρια στους νικητές αλλά και σε όλους τους διαγωνιζόμενους όπου πραγματικά παρουσίασαν πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες.

Η φαντασία κάποιων πραγματικά μας εξέπληξε!
Θα δρομολογηθεί άμεσα και η συνεννόηση με τους νικητές για το κατάστημα παραλαβής του δώρου, που πιστεύουμε ότι θα τους δουλέψει καλά. Το COMPLETE PRE έχει πολύ καλές κριτικές ήδη, όμως θα περιμένουμε και την άποψη των νικητών του διαγωνισμού.

Καλές προπονήσεις!

----------


## schinas

Φίλε Πολύνεικε,
Εγώ μένω στον Πολύγυρο Χαλκιδικής.550 χλμ περίπου Βόρεια
Βασικά πήρα μέρος... για τη χαρά του διαγωνισμού, την οποία την πήρα σε μεγάλη δόση μοιραζόμενος μια φωτογραφία από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια (1984),
όταν γυμναζόμουν μόνος μου με ότι έβρισκα  ή έφτιαχνα μόνος στο σπίτι. 
Επειδή εδώ που βρίσκομαι δεν υπάρχει φαντάζομαι δυνατότητα να μου αποσταλεί, θα το χαρίσω κι εγώ με μεγάλη μου χαρά στον επόμενο και θα ευχαριστήσω 
κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για την προσφορά του αυτή και γενικότερα για την συνολική του προσφορά στο άθλημα. Αν δεν ήταν αυτός ακόμα θα 
γυμναζόμουν με την σκουπιδοτροχαλία και τα αυτοσχέδια μου βαράκια (κουβάδες με νερό ή άμμο).

----------


## vaggan

κοιτα να δεις τελικα ετσι που το πανε οι νικητες που μεχρι και ο φιλιπ χατζοβιτς θα βρεθει με  pre... :08. Turtle:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Φιλε Τολη η βαφλα κανει την διαφορα!!!Συγχαρητηρια στους νικητες!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Φίλε Πολύνεικε,
> Εγώ μένω στον Πολύγυρο Χαλκιδικής.550 χλμ περίπου Βόρεια
> Βασικά πήρα μέρος... για τη χαρά του διαγωνισμού, την οποία την πήρα σε μεγάλη δόση μοιραζόμενος μια φωτογραφία από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια (1984),
> όταν γυμναζόμουν μόνος μου με ότι έβρισκα  ή έφτιαχνα μόνος στο σπίτι. 
> *Επειδή εδώ που βρίσκομαι δεν υπάρχει φαντάζομαι δυνατότητα να μου αποσταλεί,* θα το χαρίσω κι εγώ με μεγάλη μου χαρά στον επόμενο και θα ευχαριστήσω 
> κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για την προσφορά του αυτή και γενικότερα για την συνολική του προσφορά στο άθλημα. Αν δεν ήταν αυτός ακόμα θα 
> γυμναζόμουν με την σκουπιδοτροχαλία και τα αυτοσχέδια μου βαράκια (κουβάδες με νερό ή άμμο).


Γιώργο καλησπέρα.
Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ εχει συνδεθεί άρρηκτα με την old shool εποχή , κάτι που μας θύμισες με αυτη την φωτογραφία.
Τις εποχές της τρέλλας για τα βάρη, που σιγά σιγά εξελισσόταν με την τεχνογνωσία σε συμπληρώματα, διατροφή, όργανα γυμναστικής, που μεγάλο ρόλο αναμφισβήτητα είχε κια ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ.
Συνεννοήθηκα με την εταιρία και θα αναλάβουν την αποστολή χωρίς επιβάρυνση για εσένα στα στοιχεία που θα μου αποστείλεις με προσωπικό μήνυμα.
Να είσαι καλα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Του Τόλη και του Αλέξανδρου , εστάλησαν τα στοιχεία και θα μπορούν να παραλαβουν από αυριο από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Περιμένουμε φωτό ! :05. Biceps:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραία πράματα παιδια και ευχάριστα , μεσα απο ενα διαγωνισμό της παρέας του φόρουμ βγήκε και κάτι καλό και τυχερό για κάποια μέλη και ενα μπράβο στο Χρήστο που έδωσε την θέση του στον επόμενο όπως και είχε δηλώσει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

> Φίλε Πολύνεικε,
> Εγώ μένω στον Πολύγυρο Χαλκιδικής.550 χλμ περίπου Βόρεια
> Βασικά πήρα μέρος... για τη χαρά του διαγωνισμού, την οποία την πήρα σε μεγάλη δόση μοιραζόμενος μια φωτογραφία από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια (1984),
> όταν γυμναζόμουν μόνος μου με ότι έβρισκα  ή έφτιαχνα μόνος στο σπίτι. 
> Επειδή εδώ που βρίσκομαι δεν υπάρχει φαντάζομαι δυνατότητα να μου αποσταλεί, θα το χαρίσω κι εγώ με μεγάλη μου χαρά στον επόμενο και θα ευχαριστήσω 
> κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για την προσφορά του αυτή και γενικότερα για την συνολική του προσφορά στο άθλημα. Αν δεν ήταν αυτός ακόμα θα 
> γυμναζόμουν με την σκουπιδοτροχαλία και τα αυτοσχέδια μου βαράκια (κουβάδες με νερό ή άμμο).



 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




> Γιώργο καλησπέρα.
> Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ εχει συνδεθεί άρρηκτα με την old shool εποχή , κάτι που μας θύμισες με αυτη την φωτογραφία.
> Τις εποχές της τρέλλας για τα βάρη, που σιγά σιγά εξελισσόταν με την τεχνογνωσία σε συμπληρώματα, διατροφή, όργανα γυμναστικής, που μεγάλο ρόλο αναμφισβήτητα είχε κια ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ.
> Συνεννοήθηκα με την εταιρία και θα αναλάβουν την αποστολή χωρίς επιβάρυνση για εσένα στα στοιχεία που θα μου αποστείλεις με προσωπικό μήνυμα.
> Να είσαι καλα



 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο πρώτος νικητής κατέφθασε και παρέλαβε το δώρο του. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Predator1995

> Ο πρώτος νικητής κατέφθασε και παρέλαβε το δώρο του.


η εννοια του κοιμαμαι ορθιος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  αλλα παντα με την μπλουζα απο το αγαπημενο μας site :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  τελικα οι πρωινες προπονησεις με εχουν κανει χαλια :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Ο Χρησταρας εχει αρπαξει!!

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίος, και τώρα με το προεξασκητικό όλες οι προπονήσεις θα είναι μπόμπα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Predator1995

> Ωραίος, και τώρα με το προεξασκητικό όλες οι προπονήσεις θα είναι μπόμπα


ωωω ναι ηδη το ξεκινησα με την σημερινη προπονηση ποδιων πολυ ενεργεια και δυναμη ανεβηκα κιλα σε ολες τις ασκησεις :05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tolis 1989

> Φιλε Τολη η βαφλα κανει την διαφορα!!!Συγχαρητηρια στους νικητες!


Χαχα, φίλε άξιζε η βάφλα μετά τον αγώνα!...ξέρεις κι εσύ καλύτερα απο αυτά!  :03. Thumb up: 



> Του Τόλη και του Αλέξανδρου , εστάλησαν τα στοιχεία και θα μπορούν να παραλαβουν από αυριο από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
> Περιμένουμε φωτό !


Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!...αύριο-μεθαύριο θα πάω να το πάρω απο το μαγαζί! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## schinas

Αγαπητέ Πολύνεικε γι΄ακόμη μια φορά ευχαριστώ το Forum για το διαγωνισμό, εσένα για το προσωπικό σου ενδιαφέρον, 
αλλά και τον κύριο Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη (με τον οποίο όντως έχουμε γνωριστεί) για την μοναδική προσφορά του!
Η προσφορά του σε τέτοιους καιρούς είναι από μόνη της μεγάλη!
Η τελευταία του όμως χειρονομία, να επωμιστεί και τα έξοδα αποστολής στην επαρχία, ανεβάζει την προσφορά του σε άλλο επίπεδο!!!
Φαίνεται ότι ο άνθρωπος το έκανε με όλη του την καρδιά!!! 
Έτσι το δώρο του έχει για μένα πολλαπλάσια αξία και μου δίνει μεγαλύτερη ακόμη χαρά.

----------


## procop

Εγω schina ψηφισα καθως η φωτο το σπαει..
Κριμα που δεν μπορεσα να πεισω εναν 65 χρονων (ναι 65 !!) Που καναμε παλια μαζι προπο και ειναι σε απιστευτη φορμα (κομματια) και δινει τρελο motivation για το αθλημα.. ελπιζω την επομενη φορα που δεν θα ντρεπεται να βσλω φωτο σε αναλογο διαγωνισμο να ποζαρει

Πσ οσοι γυμναζεσται καλλιθεα τον ξερετε !!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Αγαπητέ Πολύνεικε γι΄ακόμη μια φορά ευχαριστώ το Forum για το διαγωνισμό, εσένα για το προσωπικό σου ενδιαφέρον, 
> αλλά και τον κύριο Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη (με τον οποίο όντως έχουμε γνωριστεί) για την μοναδική προσφορά του!
> Η προσφορά του σε τέτοιους καιρούς είναι από μόνη της μεγάλη!
> Η τελευταία του όμως χειρονομία, να επωμιστεί και τα έξοδα αποστολής στην επαρχία, ανεβάζει την προσφορά του σε άλλο επίπεδο!!!
> Φαίνεται ότι ο άνθρωπος το έκανε με όλη του την καρδιά!!! 
> Έτσι το δώρο του έχει για μένα πολλαπλάσια αξία και μου δίνει μεγαλύτερη ακόμη χαρά.


Kαπου στα τελη του 80 η γυναικα μου δουλευε σε μαγαζι ρουχων ,ετυχε μια φορα να περασει ο Σπυρος Μαραγκακης κ οταν του ειπε οτι ''κ ο αντρας μου κανει ΒΒing'' ,της ειπε χωρις δευτερη κουβεντα κ χωρις να με ξερει ''Να ερθει οποτε θελει να κανει προπονηση στο γυμναστηριο μου'' καπου κοντα στη Λ. Βουλιαγμενης.
Φυσικα κ πηγα 2-4 φορες (δεν μπορουσα αλλο λογω αποστασης) κ ειδα οτι κ το gym ηταν πληρες εξοπλισμενο για την εποχη , αλλα το κυριοτερο ηταν οτι το κλιμα ηταν πολυ φιλικο κ ανετο χαρις στον Σπυρο κ φυσικα πολυ ΒΒικο! :05. Weights:  :01. Wink: 
Ετσι ηταν απο τοτε ο Σπυρος ,εκτος απο επαγγελματιας ηταν  παντα δοτικος κ με συναισθημα κ ειδικα οτι αφορουσε το αθλημα που του αφιερωθηκε.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Άργησα λίγο, αλλά ας βάλω κι εγώ μια photo με το Pre που κέρδισα!
Thank's a lot!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίος Τόλη, καλές προπονήσεις αλλά γατί μας έκρυψες τα δικέφαλα στη φωτό? :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## schinas

Εγώ παιδιά την έχω πάρει, την έχω δοκιμάσει κιόλας.
από γεύση σκίζει και στην προπόνηση απλά τα σπάει.
Οφείλω να ευχαριστήσω τον κ Μαραγκάκη για  ακόμη μια φορά και για όλο το πακέτο που μου έστειλε!!! 
Ο κύριος είναι XXXL σε ότι κι αν κάνει!
Αρχικά σχεδίαζα να σκηνοθετήσω κάτι για να φωτογραφηθώ με πρωτότυπο τρόπο με το pre, όπως θα άρμοζε βέβαια,
και έψαχνα την κατάλληλη έμπνευση για κάτι τέτοιο... γι' αυτό και άργησα λίγο!

----------


## schinas



----------


## schinas

Την έμπνευση μου την έδωσε ο Polyneikos!
Σκέφτηκα να φωτογραφίσω το PRE, στον φυσικό χώρο που θα καταναλωθεί δηλαδή στο Home Gym μου.

Το φωτογάφησα  δίπλα στην τροχαλία που αγοράστηκε από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ το 1986, 
για να αντικαταστήσει την σκουπιδοντενεκοτροχαλία που κέρδισε στο διαγωνισμό!!

Το έβαλα να καθίσει σε έναν πάγκο ``ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ΄΄  με παρέα δυο αγαπημένα τεύχη από τη συλλογή μου
(το πρώτο τεύχος του περιοδικού ``ΑΔΩΝΙΣ΄΄ με εξώφυλλο τον Dave Draper, ένα περιοδικό ``ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ΄΄,
με εξώφυλλο τον Jeff King) και  έναν αλτήρα ``ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ΄΄ για παρέα!
μια ιστορία δηλαδή 50 περίπου χρόνων!

Τυχαίο;

----------


## schinas

Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τι να πουμε; :01. Wink:  Τελειος συνδιασμος του παλιου (οργανα ,περιοδικα) με το νεο (συμπληρωμα).
Φυσικα κ αναγνωριζω τον παγκο χωρις ορθοστατες κ την τροχαλια του Αθλητη ,αυτη μαλιστα η τροχαλια ηταν ενα απο τα ονειρα μου να την αποκτησω καποτε. Δυστηχως δεν μπορεσα :01. Sad:  ,αλλα για παρηγορια πηρα μια φορητη που την προσαρμοσα σε ενα μονοζυγο πορτας.
Να την βαλω την φωτο εδω; Η στο θεμα Eλληνικο pumping iron; :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι να πούμε καλλιτέχνης με έμπνευση είσαι Γιώργο ωραία φωτογραφια για την παρουσίαση του συμπληρώματος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Τι να πουμε;
> Να την βαλω την φωτο εδω; Η στο θεμα Eλληνικο pumping iron;



Βάλτη όπου θέλεις βρε Χρήστο, αλλά βάλτη να τη δούμε :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up: 






> 


Πιο old school δε γίνεται :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία πράγματα Γιώργο, η σύνδεση του παλαιού με την νέα εποχή! :08. Toast:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Οι φωτογραφίες των τριών νικητών του διαγωνισμού με το Complete Pre, ήρθαν κι έκλεισαν τον κύκλο αυτού του όμορφου διαγωνισμού που οργάνωσε ο Polyneikos.

Για την ιστορία να πούμε ότι η φωτογραφία της τροχαλίας του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που παρουσίασε ο Γιώργος Σχοινάς ξύπνησε μνήμες σχετικά με τη πορεία του ιστορικού καταστήματος που κλείνει φέτος 50 χρόνια λειτουργίας. Η τροχαλία αυτή φτιαχνόταν εξ’ ολοκλήρου στην Ελλάδα και εκατοντάδες ή και χιλιάδες Έλληνες αθλούμενοι είχαν δει τα «φτερά» τους να μεγαλώνουν κάνοντας έλξεις με αυτήν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για τα δώρα και την γενικότερη υποστήριξη :03. Clap: 
Συντομα και με νέο διαγωνισμό :01. Wink:

----------

